# LONG Voltage Regulator Mount



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Hello. Can anyone tell me the part # for the parts marked in the attached picture? It's a LONG 460-DT and I'm trying to remount a new voltage regulator but, one half of the top mount is missing and the bottom mount may need to be replaced also.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay, I've got my answer from another source. Part #TX12128 Voltage Regulator Vibration Absorber.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

If you cannot obtain a replacement, you can probably make replacement mounts. Alternatively, try to find used mounts. Tractorhouse.com lists 10 each Long 460's in salvage in their "dismantled machines" section.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

Okay, thanks sixbales. Will do.


----------

